# Post Your Unigine Heaven 2.0 Benchmark Score!



## linkin

Here we go, another benchmark thread. I will try to keep this updated if it takes off.

Rules: As per other benchmark threads, you need 100 posts before your score will become vaild.

Also please include your graphics card brand, model, and any overclocks!

You need a valid unigine score. Example:





Please use the following settings:

*Resolution: (Use your monitors native resolution OR 1280x1024)
Render: Maximum supported by your video card.
Anti-Aliasing: 2xMSAA
Anisotropic Filtering: 4x
Filter: Trilinear
Textures: High
Shaders: High
Occlusion: Enabled
Refraction: Enabled
Volumetric: Enabled
Replication: Disabled
Tessellation: Normal​*
Top 10 scores per resolution will be kept. New resolutions will be added at request.

*1024x768*


1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)

*1280x1024*

1) Linkin -- 697 (XFX 5770 @ 940/1400)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)

*1680x1050*

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)

*1920x1080*

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)​
*1920x1200​*
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)​
*GET BENCHING!​*
​


----------



## Shane

Can DX10 users post their bench?

I know its a dx11 bench,but still will be nice to compare results between diffrent cards.

EDIT:Well heres mine anyway...i selected DX11 even though i know it cant use it lol,but what the hell.....1680x1050 is my native res......stock 4890 clocks btw,i dont have it overclocked atm just to keep the temps down.






Obviusly no tesselation,so i bet that would efect the score quite alot if it was on....


----------



## Gooberman

Why can't there just be one resolution you use like 1280x1024 like the 3dmark06 thread


----------



## ScOuT

This was already done once
http://www.computerforum.com/163641-post-your-unigine-heaven-benchmark.html



ScOuT said:


> Q9300 @ 3.0GHz (1600FSB) on stock volts
> 
> RAM at 1200MHz on 2.2v.
> 
> The GTX 260 (stock clocks and voltage)
> Core: 626 MHz
> Shader: 1350 MHz,
> Memory: 1053 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not even played with the voltage and clocks on the card yet Your going down


----------



## linkin

But this is the 2.0 bechmark.


----------



## joh06937

ScOuT said:


> This was already done once
> http://www.computerforum.com/163641-post-your-unigine-heaven-benchmark.html



this is a new version. plus there are new drivers out that help with the hd 5xxx series performance. downloading now


----------



## linkin

bump. post your scores. Sorry to everyone without DX11 cards, can't submit your scores because it gives you a higher score without tessellation.


----------



## Ryeong

i'll post mine once i get my GTX 480 ^^


----------



## linkin

okay, let us all know how it does in games, heat consumption, benchmarks and so on


----------



## Ryeong

linkin said:


> okay, let us all know how it does in games, heat consumption, benchmarks and so on



I'll try to do that.. i'll overvolt and clock it too 

I'll buy from XFX, ASUS or something.. not sure who yet


----------



## linkin

XFX, so if you don;t like it or want something else, and you decide to sell it, the second owner gets full warranty.


----------



## Krimson

*my score *

http://krimson.coolpage.biz/unigine2score.html


----------



## Ryeong

I've just preordered Evga GTX 480. they expect to have it at 1st april. Now, they estimate i'll get it by 5th april but i doubt. I'll probably get it 1-3rd april.


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.computerforum.com/163641-post-your-unigine-heaven-benchmark.html


----------



## linkin

Bump. Remember this is the 2.0 version... please don't post a link to the other thread.

And give me some scores!


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> Bump. Remember this is the 2.0 version... please don't post a link to the other thread.
> 
> And give me some scores!



Should still stay in the same thread considering it didnt get very far


----------



## niksokupa

Thats my benchmark, I tried to do screenshot for "in-game" benchmark but it just saved a blackscreen =/ and I won't do 100 posts because I just entered here to do this =) (Im from Spain and I just want to know some other benchmarks from other people ^^)

Here it is!:



​
CPU: 3.2Ghz @ 3.8Ghz (I don't know why it says 3214Mhz in CPU Flag =/)
Graph Card: ATI Sapphire HD5850 @ 775/1125


----------



## VeganMan

*Uniengine Benchmark*

Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.0
FPS: 76.5 
Scores: 1927 
Min FPS: 20.0 
Max FPS: 150.2 

Hardware
Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010 
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit 
CPU model: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6700 @ 2.66GHz 
CPU flags: 2729MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 HTT 
GPU model: ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series 8.732.0.0 1024Mb 

Settings
Render: direct3d11 
Mode: 1024x768 windowed 
Shaders: high 
Textures: high 
Filter: trilinear 
Anisotropy: 4x 
Occlusion: enabled 
Refraction: enabled 
Volumetric: enabled 
Replication: disabled 
Tessellation: normal 

Unigine Corp. © 2005-2010


----------

